# Need help this is so weird!



## karina (Nov 4, 2012)

ok so i havent been able to sleep because i am really worried about my chicken. I have tried to rule out everything. So from the bottom of her beak all the way down to her crop it is hard very hard and bumpy. I can practically grab this long lump of stuff. What do I do??


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you feeling her trachea? Have you felt the same area on a well bird to compare? I have been fortunate thus far to not have experienced sick birds - just make sure you know what normal feels like so you can easily tell what is abnormal. So sorry your bird isn't well. Hope that everything works out for you. And if you aren't sure if you are feeling the crop it is located in the breast area. Looks like one boob is bigger than the other . Freaked me out at first till it finally dawned on me what it was.


----------



## karina (Nov 4, 2012)

I guess its her trachea the entire thing feels super hard and lumpy. I picked up my other chickens and i could not feel this on them. I gave her olive oil and vegetble stock. When she would swallow i can hear like a gulping noise and i could hear her stomach making noises. I put her up for the night if tomorrow her crop feels big im going to empty out her crop because it does feel squishy. Is her trachea bulging out so much that norml? I can literly grab it with my fingers


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor baby. My guess is her stomach contents are backed up into her esophagus which is pushing her trachea out the front. But I'm a people nurse not a chicken nurse. From what I understand chickens cannot vomit so if she continues to eat it will keep piling on. She might be risking esophageal rupture here. Hopefully an expert will chime in because I'm basing this on my knowledge of human disease. Good luck with your baby. There should be a lot of info out there on how to remedy sour crop.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I just found this link. There is a section on impacted crop and esophagus

http://www3.sympatico.ca/davehansen/digest.html


----------



## karina (Nov 4, 2012)

i think you are right because that is what I thought it was. I just feel like its backed up in there. If i make her throw up do you think it will damage her esophogus? Thanks so much for your response! I want to try everything i can before i put her down


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you have any luck with cleaning out her crop? Hope she is doing better.


----------



## Hardyboy0331 (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you tried putting her alone and giving water with garlic ... and alittle evoo.


----------



## karina (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your help ya'll. Yes I seperated her. I put her inside. She is doing so much better. I gave her about a whole dropper filled with olive oil while i rubbed in downward strokes. I also gave her vegetable broth( which she LOVES) I also gave her yogurt. Oh and of course water. I put her up for the night and in the morning her crop was not swollen and she was a lot more energetic! Hoewver, she looks alot better and is more active..still on the lethragic side a little bit when i put her back with her sisters but her esophagus still feels super rigid and bulging. Its as if she has her neck tucked in. I think she probaly has a deformity and it dident really start showing up until now. What do ya'll think? I am still going to keep her seperated for the next 2 weeks. Her poops are not completly back to normal but definitly a lot more solid. I gave her bread and her feed mixed with vegetable broth. i did give her some regular chick feed to see if her crop would empty and it did. Again thanks so much for ya'll responses if it wasent for ya'll she would of definitly died


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

gerat to here she is on the right road.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing better.


----------

